# Where to get good fake vines and ferns/need help with grout!



## Bones1991 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey guys!

I am looking to fill my massive enclosure for my atherton jungle python
i have a polystren rock feature wall in the back so its a good anchor point
for ferns and vines just don't know where to get them from?

I also need so advice on grout to coat the polystyrene rocks any ideas don't want a really sandy grout.

Thanks 
Bones


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 9, 2014)

If u want it really sandy why not use sand cement mix?? Mine comes up rough like sandpaper


----------



## Varanoidea (Jan 9, 2014)

Livefoods Unlimited has one of the best selections of fake plants I've seen, give them a try and see if you spot anything you like.


----------



## Bones1991 (Jan 9, 2014)

Varanoidea said:


> Livefoods Unlimited has one of the best selections of fake plants I've seen, give them a try and see if you spot anything you like.




Mate best plants i have ever seen. and they are aussie plants too thanks for the info!


----------



## tirwin (Jan 9, 2014)

Reptile Direct Australia has a good range of vines either on their website or eBay store.


----------

